# Shed away those tears .... or is it years?



## N2TORTS (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a breeding colony of electric blues.....
here one of the "gals" sheds her old uniform~ 











Here is a male ....( of course the " brilliant " looking ones  ) 





JD~:shy:


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2012)

Yah, brilliant looking is right . Only in animals NOT HUMAN
They are cool though


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow those are wicked !!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome Color


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool...


----------

